# Firearms and Shooting > Projects and Home Builds >  .410 Brass Shells

## Grue

OK... first attempt at reloading. Thought I'd start small and work up to the big stuff.

Magtech .410 brass, sent from USA, fits a .303 shell holder nicely
Large pistol primers
14gr 2205
0.43" nitro card, seated with doweling and mallet 
0.43" fibre wad, seated firm hand pressure with doweling
14g 4shot 
0.45" overshot card
sealed with cool glue gun



Testing them tomorrow!

----------


## Toby

Let us know if they jam up, mate has some in his gun for pig hunting but they jammed on him so he went back to using plastic ones.

----------


## ishoot10s

Oh, is that a nice little short-chambered Belgian poachers gun? I think a mate of mine has one just like it. Nice.

----------


## Grue

> Let us know if they jam up, mate has some in his gun for pig hunting but they jammed on him so he went back to using plastic ones.


Will keep an eye out for that, cheers. If not, your mate keen on getting rid of his brass?  :Have A Nice Day: 





> Oh, is that a nice little short-chambered Belgian poachers gun? I think a mate of mine has one just like it. Nice.


That's the one. Make is Liege. Folds in half to stash it under your jacket. Always keeping an eye out for the double hammer, over and under they made in the same model, but might be waiting a while for one of those to come up!

----------


## Spanners

THAT is cool  :Cool: 

Any more pics of the shooter?

----------


## Bulltahr

Very nice!! Always been a bit curious about full brass cases. So assume there is no wad like the plastic ones, just primer, powder disc,wad, card and the glue. The is it a big gob on top or is it around the rim of the card? Could you put a few pics up of the reloading process please. how do you re-size or do they have plenty of taper on the case?

----------


## Ruger

Another option, rather than trying to source .410 brass, is to use .303 or .444 Marlin cases. A mate of mine has made both and they work well. The .444 cases look the best, and loaded in a similar fashion to Grue, provide nice, light loads for youngsters to use.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Very nice!!  Could you put a few pics up of the reloading process please.


+1

----------


## Grue

All fired perfect, no brass stuck in the chamber! Even got some goaties with the AR15, and even one with the old 1892 while out testing them  :Have A Nice Day: 

I'll get onto doing some more this weekend with the camera.

----------


## Toby

Good to hear.

----------


## Grue

> Very nice!! Always been a bit curious about full brass cases. So assume there is no wad like the plastic ones, just primer, powder disc,wad, card and the glue. The is it a big gob on top or is it around the rim of the card? Could you put a few pics up of the reloading process please. how do you re-size or do they have plenty of taper on the case?


Yup, pretty much as simple as that! Shouldn't need to be resized for a while yet, as plenty of room still - but there are a couple of options on resizing. Need to read up on what'll be the cheapest  :Have A Nice Day: 

OK.... photo's of the process:

NOTE: Magtech brass isn't great... i had a few of the brass where the primers would rattle around and fall halfway out. Magtech are sending me more brass to say sorry for their poor tolerances. The inside dimentions of the Magtech brass is also slightly larger than the standard .410 shell, thus needing slightly larger cards and wads. The better option would be to go for Rocky Mountain Cartridge's lathed .410 brass, but i call me weird, but I get insulted if i have to pay the same amount for 50 brass as i did for the gun  :Have A Nice Day: 

PRIMER: Magtech brass use large pistol primers. Prime with a .303 shell holder.



POWDER: Browse for any .410 load. The brass shells are stronger than plastic, with a slightly larger internal diameter, so should all be peachy. Wanting to put through a chrony soon though, just to see what speeds she's doing. 14gr of AR2205.



NITRO CARDS: Put them on top of the powder and seat with a 10mm dowel, and a few firm mallet hits.





WADDING: Seat with doweling, hand firm. I have a line on my doweling that i check to make sure I've not doubled up on powder/nitrocard/wadding etc. 







SHOT: I like 4's for possums, bunnies etc. 14 grains of powder, 14 grams of shot... nice and easy to remember.





OVERSHOT CARDS: These are a touch bigger than the shell, and fold up nicely at the sides against the brass walls. Seat with firm hand pressure with doweling again.





SEAL: Read about loads of ways of doing this. Wood glue, craft glue etc. I used a cool glue gun. Came with glittery glue sticks, but hey, it makes it easy to see which one's you've sealed! A pea sized (maybe a touch bigger) blob in the centre of the card, and roll it around the edges of the card with the nose of the glue gun. Whole card get's glue on it for water sealing, but 80% ends up at the edges for support.

----------


## Bulltahr

Awesome, thanks for the pics, pretty neat process.............

----------


## P38

Awesome and Inspiring Grue

Thanks for sharing

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Spanners

Where can I find me one of those shotties?

----------


## Grue

Cheers chaps. Was fun to do! I'll get some pics of the gun tomorrow if the weather behaves.

They crop up on trademe every now and again. Usually $150-$250 range. Seen a couple on there this year so far.

----------


## Grue



----------


## ishoot10s

I'm defo going to tell my mate about this, he was itching to get some shots away with his one. Looking at your pix, it is exactly the same. I had a Belgian freind who was able to identify the proof marks and tell us a bit about it. I think my mate still has the data. Thanks for posting your reloading detail, great stuff.

Ray.

----------


## Grue

OK... put that load through a chrony.... averaging 900 fps. That slightly large internal case diameter does make a difference!

Perfect load for teaching the little one to shoot. I might pump it up a touch to get a tad faster.

----------


## puku

Awesome Grue.  Thanks for sharing your process of reloading.


Oh and that gun is very  :Cool:

----------


## one-gun

Awesome wee article, I see on trademe Barnaul steel case 410 ammo I wonder If the steel cases could be reloaded?

----------


## Grue

Hey... That's a good idea! Wonder what primers they have....

----------

